# easy cam / vu-rite sewer cameras. any feedback?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

K so I have a seesnake b&w with the box that you connect the camera cord and monitor into, its older and I bought it used for a good price. But I'm tired of dealing with proprietary monitors and parts and slow turnaround down time.I see that both easy cam and vu-rite cameras can accept any monitor of my choice with regular rca video cables or usb cables for any laptop and I don't have to buy the rip off proprietary multi-thousand dollar prices. I love my seesnake don't get me wrong .but easy cam and vurite are telling me that I can use my own laptop and recorders and monitors and if I need parts like camera heads and stuff that it can be shipped to me and I can install myself.and brand new I can afford the prices they are asking. 

So my question is my fellow zoners, does any of you own an easy cam or vuerite cam? Do u recomend them? More importantly how solid or firm is the pushrod? Is it too soft to push past bends and turns or far down the line? Hows the picture quality of the camera head? Any problems with em? And easy cam and vurite look extremely similar, possibly same company because both websites say southwest florida area code phone numbers.so is there a difference? A justifiable difference in the price since vu-rite seems a lil cheaper? 

And I know I know, nothing beats ridgid seasnake or the general gen-eye, I don't need a comparison from seasnake or gen eye, I just want feedback for easycam and vurite and between these two only. Thanks plumbingzoners.any replies helps.its all I want to afford right now.I'm not spending 7 grand on seasnake reel and another 5 grand for a dam "proprietary ridgid monitor". Screw that. I got awesome l.e.d. monitors from best buy . Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have had MyTanna, Ridgid, and Vurite. Save your money or get a loan and buy the Ridgid.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I have had MyTanna, Ridgid, and Vurite. Save your money or get a loan and buy the Ridgid.


I knew this was coming.but any specific reason? Push rod too soft to push far or through turns? Picture quality sucked? reliability or breaking problems? I need constructive criticism.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

VU-Rite is alright, Easy-CAM stay away from. Ridgid is best.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just FYI, the SeeSnake camera you have only uses three conductor wire. Ground, Positive Voltage, and Video. All you need to do is power the SeeSnake with 14 Volts DC, and use the ground for the ground of the video wire and run it to a monitor of your choice via RCA.

SeeSnake once upon a time had a little black box you plugged the camera into and ran an RCA cord to a TV/monitor. There are 100's of options as well. You can get a LT1000 and use a laptop, or you can get an older toolbox monitor that has a blown or burned out monitor and remove the monitor and you will see... (come on guess) an RCA jack! There is aftermarket monitors you can get that will power your camera and record, Gvision is an example.

Your choices are endless with a SeeSnake. Other brands use more than 3 conductors which to me complicates things, and not to many other options. As for the ones that give you a RCA out, not as durable as a SeeSnake. Remember you always get what you pay for. So if you pay **** for it you got ****.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm starting to like these replies.ill try to post pics of the seasnake I have. And so vu-rite over easycam? Sounds good.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Ridgid cost more (there is a reason it cost ,it is better quality) than all the other camera's out there, but it is worth it . If you can afford it buy the CS-10 monitor it has the usb record options . Ridgid is the only way to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I'm starting to like these replies.ill try to post pics of the seasnake I have. And so vu-rite over easycam? Sounds good.


You are making a VERY TEMPORARY purchase with Vurite.

The outer lens is regular glass and the camera is sealed by a couple of o-rings. The lens is laminated with plastic screen protector that peels off and fogs. After the lens broke a second time, I replaced it with a piece of plexiglass. Still foggy but who cares, so was the original. The frame looks good in photos but cannot hold up to the demands of plumbing service.

It literally is designed, built, and repaired in a garage. While being kinda cool and having very personable customer service, I wish I had never bought it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A lot of Ridgid tools are overpriced just because of the name. That may be true of their camera equipment to a degree but there is no decent quality competitor to the SeeSnake.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> You are making a VERY TEMPORARY purchase with Vurite.
> 
> The outer lens is regular glass and the camera is sealed by a couple of o-rings. The lens is laminated with plastic screen protector that peels off and fogs. After the lens broke a second time, I replaced it with a piece of plexiglass. Still foggy but who cares, so was the original. The frame looks good in photos but cannot hold up to the demands of plumbing service.
> 
> It literally is designed, built, and repaired in a garage. While being kinda cool and having very personable customer service, I wish I had never bought it.




You are correct on your statements on VU-Rite. Not sure what model you have, but they have "supposedly" improved on that design. I can't say nay or nay as I had an older model. On that note though, I would never buy another VU-Rite. 

I sadly own a EasyCAM. I wasted every penny on that thing. Not even in the same league as VU-Rite. I could go on and on about how poor EasyCAM is, but I don't feel like writing a novel. Just stay away from them, they are terrible. I can see getting a VU-Rite if your on a tight budget, mine worked for me for over 3 years, and it is still working for another Plumber today. It did have issue, but VU-Rite stands behind it and fixes it. Do not buy EasyCAM though, unless you wont to flush 5K down the drain like I did.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> A lot of Ridgid tools are overpriced just because of the name. That may be true of their camera equipment to a degree but there is no decent quality competitor to the SeeSnake.


There is cameras out that compares to the SeeSnake if not better. But again you get what you pay for. Pearpoint is one of the best systems out there, no one really heard of them mainly due to the cost. They are double what you would pay for a Ridgid SeeSnake. But they ate a very tough camera and very technologicaly advanced.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You are making a VERY TEMPORARY purchase with Vurite.
> 
> The outer lens is regular glass and the camera is sealed by a couple of o-rings. The lens is laminated with plastic screen protector that peels off and fogs. After the lens broke a second time, I replaced it with a piece of plexiglass. Still foggy but who cares, so was the original. The frame looks good in photos but cannot hold up to the demands of plumbing service.
> 
> It literally is designed, built, and repaired in a garage. While being kinda cool and having very personable customer service, I wish I had never bought it.


I have a newer Vu-Rite system with their laptop. Success has been very limited and although they have outstanding customer service I will look else where for my next purchase. 
The computer they sent failed to work correctly which they did replace. The camera head burned up and had to be replaced which they did. 
The first seven jobs attempted resulted in five failures and that equals thousands of dollars lost to say the least. Tough enough to find opportunities and to lose them to faulty equipment is devastating. 
The laptop is close to impossible to see if the sun is shining even if shaded. The last line I ran I had to capture and unplug the computer to take inside the house to view. 
Price was the main reason I decided to buy this system. To save a couple of grand has cost me several times that in the short run and hopefully this next year I can stop that from happening in the future. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok I will be avoiding easy cam and vuerite alltogether.got enough negative feedback lol. So next question, if I bought a new seesnake reel, is there any possible way to use my own monitor or laptop of my choice if I bought just the reel? Or do I absolutely have to buy the lt1000 thing or one of thier monitors?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Ok I will be avoiding easy cam and vuerite alltogether.got enough negative feedback lol. So next question, if I bought a new seesnake reel, is there any possible way to use my own monitor or laptop of my choice if I bought just the reel? Or do I absolutely have to buy the lt1000 thing or one of thier monitors?


...


SewerRatz said:


> Just FYI, the SeeSnake camera you have only uses three conductor wire. Ground, Positive Voltage, and Video. All you need to do is power the SeeSnake with 14 Volts DC, and use the ground for the ground of the video wire and run it to a monitor of your choice via RCA.
> 
> SeeSnake once upon a time had a little black box you plugged the camera into and ran an RCA cord to a TV/monitor. There are 100's of options as well. You can get a LT1000 and use a laptop, or you can get an older toolbox monitor that has a blown or burned out monitor and remove the monitor and you will see... (come on guess) an RCA jack! There is aftermarket monitors you can get that will power your camera and record, Gvision is an example.
> 
> Your choices are endless with a SeeSnake. Other brands use more than 3 conductors which to me complicates things, and not to many other options. As for the ones that give you a RCA out, not as durable as a SeeSnake. Remember you always get what you pay for. So if you pay **** for it you got ****.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


I read that, but does that mean splitting open the interconnect cord that has three prongs and a plastic inert prong, than splice-transitioning to rca cables? I totallty misunderstood sewer rat and am still brain farting over this.I don't need to record or do reports for customers, I just want to stick my camera and see what's going on with just using a decent monitor to show the customer.if that means splitting and splicing the interconnect cord, I would be fine doing so.I don't like the plastic thread on cap-lock anyways. So, just to clarify, your talking about splitting and splicing the orange 3-pronged interconnect cord right?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I read that, but does that mean splitting open the interconnect cord that has three prongs and a plastic inert prong, than splice-transitioning to rca cables? I totallty misunderstood sewer rat and am still brain farting over this.I don't need to record or do reports for customers, I just want to stick my camera and see what's going on with just using a decent monitor to show the customer.if that means splitting and splicing the interconnect cord, I would be fine doing so.I don't like the plastic thread on cap-lock anyways. So, just to clarify, your talking about splitting and splicing the orange 3-pronged interconnect cord right?


That's what I got out of his post however I have never done it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have used easy cam, spartan and old and new ridgids. Ridgid is by far better in the category of image quality and durability. The image is crisp. The lens is fantastic as far as if you get some grease or sludge on it it will slick right off with just a little water where as with other brands you usually have to pull the camera all the way back and clean it off with a rag. 

I have been researching cameras for the last 6 months and have gathered a lot of info on various brands and have had actual use of different brands. Ridgid is worth every penny. Get the mini see snake or whatever the color/1 1/2"/200'/ non self-leveling reel is called with the cs10 monitor. Fantastic image and it has a great push rod with a tough spring. It will easily fit into 2" tap tee COs and even 1 1/2" lines. It runs right at $8400 total for reel and cs10 monitor. The sonde locator will run you about $1500 extra and is also well worth it. They do make one with a separate locator for locating electrical or tracer wires that you can also hook up to a cable and locate the total lay out of a line as opposed to just the end where the sonde is. I was going to go with Mytana or Spartan but not anymore. Ridgid all the way. 

If you're going to spend that kind of money you may as well go all the way and get the most value for your hard earned cash. It will save you and make you more money in the end.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Seesnake is by far the superior product. My black and white backup monitor was #2 off of the assembly line. It has never been repaired and still works well. As far as monitors I removed my black and white monitor and vcr from my other system. Replaced with color LED screen and dvr recorder. Installed new color camera head from AJ Coleman. The changes I made did not require cutting into the interconnect cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can buy the connector that the interconnect cord plugs into. No need to split anything open. Check out www.oceanquipllc.com


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> You can buy the connector that the interconnect cord plugs into. No need to split anything open. Check out www.oceanquipllc.com


Sewer ratz , not to sound gay or nothing, but I LOVE U MAN!! any other links or companys that make this stuff would be great!! You literally made my soul start partying in my skin!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Sewer ratz , not to sound gay or nothing, but I LOVE U MAN!! any other links or companys that make this stuff would be great!! You literally made my soul start partying in my skin!!


Download this pdf. Page 6 of the pdf shows the pinout. http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/ridgid/pdf/seesnake_systems.pdf


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Download this pdf. Page 6 of the pdf shows the pinout. http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/ridgid/pdf/seesnake_systems.pdf


Thanks man.you rock!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I font rock...far from it. I just happen to know a little bit about everything and a master of nothing.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> I font rock...far from it. I just happen to know a little bit about everything and a master of nothing.


Well people who know a lil about everything and master of nothing are on the rocking people list! Now, I just gotta find out if there are any aftermarket or other three pronged female ends that would take the male end of the three pronged interconnect cord.I found a connction for a guitar that looked similar but only had audio rca jacks so I wouldn't be able to hook a video rca cable for monitor. Do you know of any such objects that take the 3 pronged connector that could possibly have a video out? If not , I think ill be able to go from here.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Well oceanequip told me there really isnt an easy way to make the sonde work with any of their adapters, and their adapters really don't work with the modern seesnakes.hmmph.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Well oceanequip told me there really isnt an easy way to make the sonde work with any of their adapters, and their adapters really don't work with the modern seesnakes.hmmph.


Use a battery powered sonde.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JUST GET A TOP OF THE LINE TROJAN CAMERA SYSTEM WITH BUILT IN 512 MHZ
SOND AND LOCATOR, :thumbup:

FULL ONE YEAR WARRANTY FROM DATE OF PURCHASE, :thumbsup:
STAINLESS STEEL HEADS, SAFFAIRE LENSES, 
ALL SERVICE WORK DONE HERE IN HOUSE !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

justme said:


> Use a battery powered sonde.


Why didn't I think of that !! But would you have to open the camera head to turn it on and off?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> JUST GET A TOP OF THE LINE TROJAN CAMERA SYSTEM WITH BUILT IN 512 MHZ
> SOND AND LOCATOR, :thumbup:
> 
> FULL ONE YEAR WARRANTY FROM DATE OF PURCHASE, :thumbsup:
> ...


I heard your guys push rod was to soft to push far down line.Ill have to get good feedback before even considering it.and if it doesn't have rca jacks to use my own monitor Im not buying it.I'm done with overpriced proprietary ripoff monitors and cords.I have no need to record and make videos with laptop.if I get into that, I'd just stick a camcorder or small video camera I use for vacations and stick it on a tripod infront of the screen and record that way.way cheaper.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The only thing I am missing on this is you said you have a box that the camera and monitor plug into and I am guessing it controls the sonde, usually those also have an rca jack so you can run it to anything you want. I know it's a bunch of wires etc. There are good deals on ridgid monitors if you look around and take your time, I just sold a dvd/lcd monitor for $1400 with a new screen. Since you are not recording there have been some very nice condition VCR monitors on ebay for great prices. But I have also seen storage war guys who just look up what it cost new then price it super high because they think that's what it is worth. They soon learn after a few auctions and adjust the price down. And any ridgid monitor that looks nice and clean in the pictures is usually a very nice monitor. You can tell the ones that have been thrown down stairs or dropped off roofs lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have the old larger since it is always on. If you have the newer smaller since called the flexmiter, and don't have the newer monitors with the on/off button for the sonde, you just need to quickly turn off and turn back on the camera. That flicker in the power will turn the sonde on, and repeat the off/on power flicker and it turns the sonde off.

The newer microreel, and micro drain uses a different style camera head but still uses the three wire connector. I demoed a microreel with my 20 year old monitor and had to flicker the power off and on to work the transmitter.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

this it it. its the only one i have. i know they dont make it anymore because it lets you use any monitor you want with the rca jack ports. so if it breaks im screwed. so , if it does break cuz lets face it its old , could i salvage the three pronged interconnect port out of it and somehow solder it to a motherboard or something?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody ever see that one?


----------

